# Colossus Bets



## betbol (Oct 2, 2017)

Colossus Bets is no ordinary bookmaker. It offers pools betting games. Detailed review of Colossus Bets read here: 100bookies.com/colossus-bets-review/


----------



## betbol (Oct 9, 2017)

Colossus Bets (100bookies.com/colossus-bets-review/) offers the following pool types:

- 1X2, where you need to pick the outcome of a series of matches;

- Correct Score, where you need to guess the exact correct score for a series of matches;

- Asian Handicap, where you need to guess the outcome of a series of matches given a specified match handicap;

- Over/Under, where you need to pick whether the combined score of the two competing teams will be over or under a specified number.


----------



## betbol (Oct 16, 2017)

Pool betting is a form of betting where players contribute a fixed price (stake) into a pool and then make a selection on an outcome or series of outcomes (legs). The pool (after operator deductions) is then divided among those that have made the correct selection.

Colossus pools have modernised the traditional form of pool betting by featuring: guaranteed jackpot prizes - available to winners regardless of the total amount of player contributions into that pool; consolation prizes - for those who closely miss winning the big jackpot prize; and Cash Out opportunities - allowing players to sell all or part of their ticket back to Colossus and lock in a profit regardless of the outcome in the remaining legs in the pool.


----------



## betbol (Oct 16, 2017)

Detailed review of the Colossus Bets see here: 100bookies.com/colossus-bets-review/


----------

